# MWRACING's MWR34 R34 Conversion (NO 56K)



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Alot of time and money has been put into this, and dont regret doing at any point of the build.

took 18 months to get where its at today. 

here are some build pics:












































































































































































































oviously the r34 sheet metal needs some more detailed trimming...








rear panel behind bumper


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

mounted my taillights to the car and test fitting the position of the spoiler
















































HOTTTT
























































































































































i like this comparison:




















And here is a Youtube Video:
YouTube - MWRACING MWR34 R34 GTR SKYLINE R34 Conversion


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

unbelievable! good work.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Im sure i saw some pics of this some time ago now, a serious amount of work gone into this & im very interested im seing the finished article...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

so that's really amazing work :bowdown1: :clap:

wouldn't it have been cheaper to buy a BNR34 right away??


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great mate, would be good to get it next to a 34 for size comparison.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's in Canada, aren't their laws different and 34s aren't allowed there yet?


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

only cars that are 15 years or older imported... btw mwracing you have a pm


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

nice, 
needs lots of castor now


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

fr0sty said:


> only cars that are 15 years or older imported... btw mwracing you have a pm


was going to say would be easier to buy a 34 



good work mwracing :thumbsup: not sure about them side skirts tho


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh wow.. This turned out great! 

Everything seems to align and fit perfectly after all that hard work!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

that has turned out really nice mate, good work, wish i had the same skills as you, would save an awful lot of money on labour lol


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

One of the main reasons why things took soo long was, Everything looked good on paper, but once we tried to apply a method to the car something had to be changed.

Cant tell now, but the gas funnel was 6" off from car to car.

White tail light covers were sold to me as GTR, but turned out GTT ( and doesnt line up with the GTR Quarter panel bulge)

Needed R34 hood hinges

the r34 Trunk weather stripping didnt fit and had to use the R32 and that fit perfectly

Here is a Tip, When wiring up lights, MAKE SURE THE BULBS ARENT BLOWN TO BEGIN WITH!


So yeah, every bump in the road took 2-3 weeks to correct. We have zero chance of driving to our local Nissan dealership and have parts or body parts in stock.. 10-14 day wait for shipping per Incident.:thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You are crazy!
What an incredible job !


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing transformation, lots of good work there :bowdown1:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking good there mate! Been peepin' this project time to time at the canadian board. 

Now do a favor and get some real Nismo wheels or something proper under those arches. Rotas aren't worthy of this R34 replica. 

Great job on the conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG.damn guys it turned out great,been following it for sometime on the GTR Canada board.
Excellent stuff guys,props for the hard work and patience.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

plumwerks said:


> OMG.damn guys it turned out great,been following it for sometime on the GTR Canada board.
> Excellent stuff guys,props for the hard work and patience.


thanks.

It has been quite a battle. 

The money into the car is more than worth it for having something truly special, and 99.99999% guaranteed I will not pass the same car on the road. well for at least another 4 years.

All the wiring is done, just got glass to put back in, and re-fit the front bumper. and clean it up!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Enjoy it guys,it's very special indeed,a legal R34ish.Hahah.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Gas door is on,

Spoiler is on,

Headlights wired,

Trunk lights wired,

Got my 6 disc DVD player working,

front bumper is secure, but not finished.

Just needs windows and a cleaning.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

looks awesome mate :thumbsup:

but you should have cleaned your camera lense before taking pictures


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, I wont lie, this looks really good. Ive never liked this conversion but I respect the detail you put into making this look really great.

*ahem* On a side note, what did you do with the sexy-clean stock 32 stuff??


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Ok, I wont lie, this looks really good. Ive never liked this conversion but I respect the detail you put into making this look really great.
> 
> *ahem* On a side note, what did you do with the sexy-clean stock 32 stuff??


Tried to make it as accurate as possible, without chopping the roof off or making the 34 quarter windows fit.

All the R32 panels and parts were sold off, the day it was removed... Oct 07


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Excellent job, well done. The side skirts really don't do it any justice, thats the only thing needs changing. You deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Stunning and unique project with an amazing result


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

i can't see the pics :bawling:


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

vortex46 said:


> i can't see the pics :bawling:


here I re-uploaded them to a new photobucket


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

got the windows in now.:-D


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice, alot of hard work and effort has come out well.

I hope you pay a little attension to the interior aswell, maybe some R34 seats! or maybe a nice set of Superior black crabon leather seat covers.

My only criticism of the car is the rear quarters and side skirts. In the build up pics they looked great together when looking seperate, you have decided to blend them in which I think is a misstake.

Get some good pictures sorted when its complete. Also I think you will get alot of interest from magazines

Baz


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

You mad ba*tard!!!!!!! 
looks good. :thumbsup:
Does this silence those who dislike this conversion or is it a no no?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

wow, not usually a big fan of huge body conversions like this, but the quality on this one is top notch and i really dig it!


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

still cool


----------



## Z-Tuned (May 15, 2007)

Ya, geez Martin buy a better camera 

Thanks for forwarding those pics I totally forgot to get back to you. End result is looking good. From what it appears everything is lining up nice. When you are ready to put crazy wheels and tires on it come contact me and I'll get you sponsored.

Cheers!


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

P3RV3RT said:


> Very nice, alot of hard work and effort has come out well.
> 
> I hope you pay a little attension to the interior aswell, maybe some R34 seats! or maybe a nice set of Superior black crabon leather seat covers.
> 
> ...



This is my AAR Carbon One piece Driver Seat:









And here is my interior:
YouTube - MWR34 Pioneer Bluetooth Carphone Google411 Skyline


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

That is very very good....

Even with trained eyes (all of us here on the forum), I think we will still have a hard time telling that it was an R32 in a R34 body! 
Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

That has to be the finest R34 conversion on a R32 i have ever seen, makes me want one even more now. KUDOS to the work, would love to see some good pics of the car


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Andy_ran said:


> That has to be the finest R34 conversion on a R32 i have ever seen, makes me want one even more now. KUDOS to the work, would love to see some good pics of the car


Alright everyone,

I have been dormant in updating my build threads because it was soo close to completion I had to save urge until the Skyline Meet.

here are some pics 98% complete.



















































































































































Thank you everyone who supported me, the car is finally done. minor touch ups here and there Im still working out, but all in all, Im happy with the overall look.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

When I did my clutch on Friday, I noticed my suspension.

It was silver, very clean, and had the Nismo Sticker on it. Plus it had a Knob near the bottom of the Shock in the rear Units. 1,2,3,4 were the adjustments on that Knob. plus 1,2,3,4 in the centre of the front struts on the dial.

turns out my suspension is the NISMO S-TUNE:
NISMO S-TUNE from RHDjapan


Didnt know it was worth soo much 

Super Smooth drive, Firm, but not like a rock. and Zero bounce too.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm glad I finally got to see you Skyline martin......you did an awesome job!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks awesome Martin! It's pretty hard to tell it's not a real R34.
Also, great turnout for the meet, I've never seen so many JDM cars at a Canadian meet.
Thanks for the work you put into organizing the meet as well, I heard everyone had a great time!


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW, just wow. I always wanted to do this to an R32 or an R33 (even though I've never seen the rear done), or at least someone else do it and go all the way within' good OEM tastes. This, Sir, hits the hammer right on the nail. You nailed it. A GT-R Steering Wheel and Knob would be nice, heck, even in NISMO fashion.

I'm really impressed. And this coming from a welder. It's like you bought a R34 GT-R four & a half years before it will be legal to import into Canada! Awesome. Any more mods to come? Interior? Engine/engine bay?


----------



## GTRn1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*343*

thts some nice work mate.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing work Martin! It's like a sculpture coming to life Best conversion i've ever seen so far! More pics! more pics!!!!!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work. it's not my cup of tea, but I do appreciate the amount of effort, blood, sweat and tears that has gone into this!! can I suggest tho (not wanting to poo on your thread too much) that you look to address the bonnet/front guard/headlight shut lines? they are the only thing that really spoil it.

otherwise, as I said - impressive effort. you must be chuffed!


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

I really like this paint. Is it from the 1999-2001 R34 GT-R, 2002 GT-R NuR, the NISMO Z-Tune line up, or one of those paints taken and added with some special touch??? You got a link to the original build thread? Where ever it may reside?

Again, great build!


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

frostmotorsport said:


> nice work. it's not my cup of tea, but I do appreciate the amount of effort, blood, sweat and tears that has gone into this!! can I suggest tho (not wanting to poo on your thread too much) that you look to address the bonnet/front guard/headlight shut lines? they are the only thing that really spoil it.
> 
> otherwise, as I said - impressive effort. you must be chuffed!



Yes I know, to get the car ready in time of this meet, The upper front bumper supports were zapstrapped to hold, and was a bit too tight, that is the reason why the hood nearly goes over the bumper on a side view. 

The car is not insured yet, and will correct things once I plan to drive it daily.

I finished the clutch hours before the meet, I was just glad it made it.



The Colour is KY0 Nissan R34 Ztune Silver.


and Thanks daryl for being a sponsor for the meet. Everyone had an amazing time, zero police attention.

One very cool thing thou happened, During the meet, we all cruised over the newly built Golden Ears bridge. And at that exact time, the GOOGLE Street view car drove by in the opposite direction getting footage of the bridge.

Very cool, Hopefully the whole pack of 25+ skylines will be forever on Google Maps.


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

So that's what that car is. Never seen it here doing that before. Good thing you got a zoomed up lens shot of it, otherwise I would havenever known! Cool.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I know I`m lifting up an old thread but man this looks amazing. You should be proud of yourself. Amazing build. Clean and nice looks stock!

Crazy...


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

this car was stolen last year, martin then moved onto evo9


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It looks good, but I can't agree with some of you guys on here who say you can hardly tell it used to be a 32


----------



## ross.c (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not usually a fan of whole body conversions like this, but I can certainly respect the amount of time and effort that has went into it.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> It looks good, but I can't agree with some of you guys on here who say you can hardly tell it used to be a 32


+1

It`s an awsome build but it still is an R32 and has some R32-"body lines" left.


----------

